# Fiji's First Haircut



## AshleyHarris22

The day finally came for Fiji's first haircut.. Asides from being a very good boy (or so i am told by the groomer) he looks so gorgeous and fluffy that i had to share some pics!


----------



## TraceyT33

omg so cute, how old is Fiji? x


----------



## Stela12

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## lady amanda

AH! such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## AshleyHarris22

He's almost 4 months, I think he could turn out to be quite a big cockapoo!


----------



## Nanci

He does look like he will be big? How much does he weigh? He looks like a blonde teddy bear . . LOVE that face and those eyes . . Soooo cute!!


----------



## AshleyHarris22

I'm not actually sure how much he weighs, he was weighed three weeks ago and he was 5 kilos, he is a skinny little thing under that fur but people keep telling me he has big paws and will grow into them, god help me!!


----------



## DB1

So cute, and similar to my boy - Dudley has the same paws, I kept thinking its just fur but he is bigger than most other Cockapoo's we meet - not weighed him since but a month ago he was 10kg and I think he's just over 17ins now (at 7 months). Great name by the way.


----------



## Muttley Brody

Lovely haircut, he is soooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Duckdog

Wow Fiji is edible he is so cute!!


----------



## Janev1000

He is utterly gorgeous! x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## Jeanie

What a cute little thing x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## mairi1

Fiji is just beautiful xx


----------



## KCsunshine

OMG!!! Adorable, in fact I'm going to take that picture to the groomers when it's our turn. I don't think dogs come any cuter than Fiji!


----------



## MillieDog

Gorgeous, wonderful haircut. Still nice and fluffy


----------



## AshleyHarris22

Thanks everyone, he is pretty cute!! Saying that, I've fallen in love with every cockapoo I've seen, they're all something very special!


----------

